# At what age did you go on your first date?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

At what age did you go on your first ever date?


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

When I was 12 years old in middle school, my best friend was this goth chick. After a few months, I asked her out to the movies. We had a really great time together outside of school, and she became my first girlfriend.

Years later, we reconnected on Facebook after having gone to different high schools and stuff. Turns out that she's a lesbian, and I'm gay. We laughed about it after meeting up at a football game between our two high schools during senior year.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Is going to some guy's apartment a date?


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I was 25-26 when I went on my first date with a guy I met on OK Cupid. We met up at a cafe in the city, ordered tea (because neither of us drank coffee), then chatted for a while before parting ways.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

87


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I've never gone on one and never will.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

January 6th of 2016 I will be going on my first date. I'm sure it will be my last.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never. ForeverAlone


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

Never had anything I would classify as a "real" date.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

under 10


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

23 I think


----------



## Jessica Krahn (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm 17 and have never been on a date, never have wanted to go on one with anyone not just the people who asked.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hard to remember the exact age, sometime around 19-20, probably not 21, I don't think I'd have gone there if I could have drank. It went nowhere of course, as all my dates throughout my life have.


----------



## mikem2011 (Dec 28, 2015)

24 and never asked a girl out. Something's stopping me. Trying to stay confident.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Either 29 or 30 depending on your definition of a date.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I've never been on a date.


----------



## ellirpa (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm 19, but I'm too much of a chicken to go on a date with someone.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

pinkkawaii said:


> Never had anything I would classify as a "real" date.


This!

I asked a girl to get lunch with me, I took her to a nice restaurant, thought we had a nice time (I thought), I paid... and then at the end of the "date" just as we were about to say 'goodbye' she says "this wasn't a date, we're just friends right?"

That's the closest to a real date I've ever had.

What really pisses me off isn't that she wanted to just be friends, it's that as after we ate I was telling myself "You know what, I don't care if we have a second date, this was a good date, we had fun, if it leads to a relationship great if not at least I had one good date in my life."

And she took that away from me. She couldn't even let me have the fantasy of a date.

Anyway to those who would call that a date, I was in my late 20s early 30s when that happened.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

.........never.......


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dated and had sex for the first at 17. Just a guy I met playing games online.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

i went on this date with this Russian girl when i was like 23 , and it didn't go anywhere at the end of the date she pretty much implied that she had a serbian friend and that she would rather sleep with him than me and that she was hoping to get something out of the date , that was about it for me , now i'm 32 and i'm stuck with my right hand


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

21 but looking back now I would have liked to start dating around 12. When I have kids, I'll encourage them to start dating when they enter middle school.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> 23 I think


^


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

none, the closest I got was getting flaked a couple of times.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Got asked to a dance by a girl when I was 15 but turned her down. LOL

Went on my first real date at 18.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

18. I went to go see Twilight with a girl and instead of watching the movie we paid to see, we were making out throughout the whole movie. I already saw it which was why I paid to see it again which I didn't do. PDA is disrespectful to other people. I could tell the couple next to us were annoyed which is why I would never do this again. It's only fun if you have privacy. I can now understand how disgusting PDA is. I saw a couple french kissing at Chick-fil-A and I didn't want to eat my food.


----------



## LolaBlueBerry88 (Jan 4, 2016)

When I was 15 some *** hole asked me out he kept touching my thigh and trying to get head the entire time...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Too ugly to go on a date.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never been on one.


----------



## D0GMEAT (Jan 11, 2016)

My boyfriend and I, of over a year, went to the cheesecake factory. That was my first date XD
(I'm also 23)


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was 22, I was like ayyy gurl lemme take you out to mcdonalds and buy you a happy meal. 

We've been together ever since.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

16. If you can call kissing a girl on a swing a date. But we had a crush on eachother for a while before that. It was a seal the deal date.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

28. 

But you guys already know that from my recent thread in the "Triumphs" section.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

21. Met her on here. Still together (I know, she's crazy to be with me)


----------



## spotlessmind90 (Dec 29, 2016)

19 or 20, can't remember exact age.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I was 21, we went for coffee but I fcked it up by being too needy and weird afterwards. Good learning experience though, I'm actually glad she ghosted me- made me look into stuff online and I've gone on to change how I approach women and dating.


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

24.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SPMelly (Jul 29, 2016)

I was 16. We went to a movie, held hands and made out in the parking lot before bringing her home by 10 on a school night. Ah to be young

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was 22, I saw her on MeetMe was like hey I like your artwork are you a photographer? We talked for about a week, I asked her to meetup. I was nervous as fuk, like my whole body was shaking a little bit.

I actually liked her but I guess she didn't like me back so she ghosted me afterwards, I was bummed :'(

Which is sad because I actually thought we had a lot in common.







Went on my second ever "date" with another girl. I just saw her on Facebook, asked about her artwork, we hit it off and I asked her to meet up and she said yeah. We meet up and I wasn't as attracted to her in real life, we actually ended up going on two dates but by the second date, I could just tell there was never going to be anything between us.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I don't think I really understand the concept, and I've never felt the need. Maybe because ''going outside for something other than an obligation'' is also pretty much an alien concept to me. The things I enjoy are right at home.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

It was never a date, just hookup.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

22


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

I get a chuckle out of people in their 20s thinking they're doomed since they've never had a date. I was around 30 or 31 when I had a first date and then it was a few years after that when I had another one. All the people that had their fun at a young age will be bored but the ones of us that had to wait may very well be in for the best times of our lives. Hang in there boys and girls, it could very well be getting better with age.


----------



## Junebug1215 (Sep 4, 2017)

I've only been on one date and that was 6 years ago when I was 18.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Technically 18 but I didn't realise it was a date. Quite naive.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

CyclingSoPhob said:


> *I get a chuckle out of people in their 20s thinking they're doomed since they've never had a date*. I was around 30 or 31 when I had a first date and then it was a few years after that when I had another one. All the people that had their fun at a young age will be bored but the ones of us that had to wait may very well be in for the best times of our lives. Hang in there boys and girls, it could very well be getting better with age.


How is that even funny?


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I was 16. It was pretty awkward lol, my dates still are though...


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Never an official relationship type of date. I went out to breakfast with a girl once but we were friends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

25 it was epic .



LolaBlueBerry88 said:


> When I was 15 some *** hole asked me out he kept touching my thigh and trying to get head the entire time...


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

CyclingSoPhob said:


> I get a chuckle out of people in their 20s thinking they're doomed since they've never had a date. I was around 30 or 31 when I had a first date and then it was a few years after that when I had another one. All the people that had their fun at a young age will be bored but the ones of us that had to wait may very well be in for the best times of our lives. Hang in there boys and girls, it could very well be getting better with age.


this is encouraging, thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I was 14. Haven't been on one since.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I had sex before I ever went on a date.


----------



## croissant (Jul 30, 2017)

23, and never been on a date.. not that I'm complaining


----------



## The Wolf (Aug 14, 2014)

33. Before that I thought I'd be alone forever. Started getting into personal development. Stopped feeling sorry for myself and started cultivating my confidence and self esteem. Started learning about how the mind works and what paradigms were so I could change my beliefs about myself. I was watching self help videos on youtube pretty much constantly, especially RSD videos. Can't recommend them enough. This video helped me a lot;


----------



## tryingtofeelbetter (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm 19 and have never been on a real date.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Not sure if Ive ever really been on one?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

26 I guess


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Probably when I was younger.


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

I think I was 20.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

14 or 15, but I didn't date between that point until I was 22.


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

At 28


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

15


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd (Nov 2, 2015)

Never. Looking forward for that day.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Never...don't see it happening anytime in the near future either....


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I dunno if I can claim to have ever been on a date. I'm married regardless. I married my best friend.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

22


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm 24 and I've never been on a date. Hence never had a first date.

*I just went straight up to living with my boyfriend for 2 weeks in the same flat because we met each other on the internet and we met in a third country so there was no possibility for a date. We were living in a spacy flat with a double sized bath just straight away. Fancy that! It was recently so I was 24.*

I wonder how normal it is. I also wonder what first dates are for. Is it like a job interview or something? In which case I would hate it. I don't think what I did with my bf counts as a date because we knew each other before and irl we just started living together straight away. Of course, we were walking, engaging in activities and we were visiting places. But that probably doesn't count as dates already. Does it have to be a certain formula? Did we break the rules?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I was 9, went to the fair with a girl named Elizabeth, we held hands on the Ferris wheel, and she was my first kiss. Havent seen her in years..


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't remember ever actually being on a date.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Never been on a date... :lol


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Suchness said:


> I don't remember ever actually being on a date.





mgra said:


> Never been on a date... :lol


You are both missing out. It can be scary going on a date, but, so rewarding as well.


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> You are both missing out. It can be scary going on a date, but, so rewarding as well.


I am fully aware that I'm missing out :lol
Ah, oh well, maybe some day..... :lol


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

mgra said:


> I am fully aware that I'm missing out :lol
> Ah, oh well, maybe some day..... :lol


ever been in love and had the love returned?

I am only asking because I notice many people on this site never have experienced a romantic relationship. . and it makes me sad. :crying:


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> ever been in love and had the love returned?
> 
> I am only asking because I notice many people on this site never have experienced a romantic relationship. . and it makes me sad. :crying:


IRL? No (I've definitely had a lot of crushes but never had it returned). 
Yes it certainly makes me very sad too; I definitely do think about it everyday...
I hope that it can happen maybe someday though


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

mgra said:


> IRL? No (I've definitely had a lot of crushes but never had it returned).
> Yes it certainly makes me very sad too; I definitely do think about it everyday...
> I hope that it can happen maybe someday though


well you are only 22, that is still young. I did not get married the first time until I was 21 years old. Be patient and find the right one :smile2:


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

Nekobasu said:


> well you are only 22, that is still young. I did not get married the first time until I was 21 years old. Be patient and find the right one :smile2:


Thank you for your words of encouragement :squeeze
I will try my best to be patient and wait for the right one to come along


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I was 27. But we'd kind of already had two meals together at a Meetup group where we met. We dated for about 9 months.


It's just a shame she was asexual.


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

I am on the "I am 30 never been on a first date. #ForeverAlone" group. 
A little harsh to read #ForeverAlone... but most likely true


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Nekobasu said:


> You are both missing out. It can be scary going on a date, but, so rewarding as well.


Ive met up with chicks, hung out, hooked up, that kind of thing but never been on what I would consider a date.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Suchness said:


> Ive met up with chicks, hung out, hooked up, that kind of thing but never been on what I would consider a date.


Those are all dates. If you hang out with someone for romantic reasons it's a date.


----------



## Reverie101 (Jan 5, 2018)

26, it was really nice and beautiful. It was a 3 day thing..lovely.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Those are all dates. If you hang out with someone for romantic reasons it's a date.


But it wasnt like how it is in the movies!


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

My first one was on my 18th birthday. It was fun as she was a cool person to chill and vibe with. The night after that though I sort of went on my second one with a woman I met at this lounge spot. We ended up dancing and talked it up for a bit after that.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Suchness said:


> But it wasnt like how it is in the movies!


lol bro, it never is like in the movies, that stuff is just fiction. You have been on plenty of dates it sounds like :grin2:


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> I'm 24 and I've never been on a date. Hence never had a first date.
> 
> *I just went straight up to living with my boyfriend for 2 weeks in the same flat because we met each other on the internet and we met in a third country so there was no possibility for a date. We were living in a spacy flat with a double sized bath just straight away. Fancy that! It was recently so I was 24.*
> 
> I wonder how normal it is. I also wonder what first dates are for. Is it like a job interview or something? In which case I would hate it. I don't think what I did with my bf counts as a date because we knew each other before and irl we just started living together straight away. Of course, we were walking, engaging in activities and we were visiting places. But that probably doesn't count as dates already. Does it have to be a certain formula? Did we break the rules?


Now tell me please. That doesn't count as a date, does it?


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

16 with first girlfriend. We hung out at the parking lot of a laundromat and made out


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

16, I guess. He worked at DQ so we met there and then just walked around... Lol 
Riveting, I know.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

15? He asked me to be his girlfriend and we spent everyday together, I guess that would be my first date.
But like a proper, proper date.....21.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> 15? He asked me to be his girlfriend and we spent everyday together, I guess that would be my first date.
> But like a proper, proper date.....21.


We probably wouldn't find each other if we went on our first date, we'd spend half the day trying to find each other. Oh, this communication!


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Suchness said:


> We probably wouldn't find each other if we went on our first date, we'd spend half the day trying to find each other. Oh, this communication!


Or you probably would have stood me up.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Ekardy said:


> Or you probably would have stood me up.


Never, don't say that.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

26 and I still haven't been on a date.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

15, went to movies and held hands at the park. oooh.  (he later cheated on me with younger girl. Lol happens at any age i suppose)


----------



## huzah (Sep 11, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> 15, went to movies and held hands at the park. oooh.  (he later cheated on me with younger girl. Lol happens at any age i suppose)


What, an 8 year old? Jeez. How much can age matter when you're 15 lmao


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

huzah said:


> What, an 8 year old? Jeez. How much can age matter when you're 15 lmao


hahaha, true. Well she was 14 and he was 17. It's crappy no matter what. I just thought it was weird at the time.

i think its that mindset as a kid where she was middle school, i was high school, so therefore big difference (when in reality not really at all lol). Kids always saying after a year or two they're so much older now etc.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Technically never, I was basically a recluse from age 14 to 25 I have got out a bit since that and hung out with people in a social setting, Lately I am more curious about social things but I am a bit of a loner at heart I guess, I wish I was more outgoing IRL.


----------



## Guinglain (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe my first date was a couple of years ago, when I was 27, a year after I moved to Canada. I met her on Plenty of Fish.We didn't had a good connection so it didn't work out. 



Since then I got rejected a year ago by my colleague and I haven't got the courage yet to ask out this cute girl at church.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Never have, never will lol


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

Never, I met my husband on 4chan 2-something years ago (yeah, not exactly the most romantic/socially acceptable to tell story you've heard)


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Very brief random encounters only. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

two formal events when I was 17. after that, nothing, until I was 43... :-( ... sigh...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

15, wasn't that great.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

21, it didn't lead to anything. And then not one until 27/28? Life...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Around 15. I wouldn't call it a real date. We mostly just hung out around the neighborhood.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

14


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

When I was 15 or 16 and a freshman in high school. It was with this Vietnamese-American boy from my Japanese class that was very kind and sweet and that I ended up confessing to at the end of the year, so we went to watch a movie but nothing was initiated at all so it felt like we just hung out as friends. We walked around the area in circles afterwards (Not like we had much idea where the heck we were going! lol) and just talked. Looking back on it, I am embarrassed since I had my mother drive us there instead of just meeting up there beforehand. ops We never went on another one and stopped talking as much but he was one of the sweetest boys I had met though. He seemed like a very generous person who loved to give gifts and gave me a stuffed animal for my birthday. Although that's why I worry he may have just accepted my confession out of being too nice to say no.


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*It has to be just a very few times I've ever been on a "proper date" with someone. Wtf does that even mean anyways? I'm not very classy I guess. I know I slept with people before even going on what would possible be considered an improper date before a "proper" one was ever to occur.*


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I'm 32 now... and never. So #ForeverAlone I guess.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

hello


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

16


----------



## Empty box (May 18, 2015)

I have never been on a real date. 23 on May this year.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

27 and yet to go on a date. 
It's over tbh


----------



## Eerised (Jan 19, 2019)

28 and never been on a date....


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I am 37 and I've never been on a real date.


----------

